# T-shirts without washcare labels on the inner seam



## seany20011 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi,

I'm wondering if anyone knows any companies in the UK who provide blank t-shirts without the washcare labels sewed in to the inner seam?

Or alternatively any company who can sew t-shirts from scratch?

I would like to know because I would like to sell the t-shirts with only my branding and no other companies logos. I also dont want it to look tacky by cutting out the original wash care label as far to the seam as possible and then putting mine over the top.

This must be possible as almost every brand I see in stores has their own wash care labels in.

Would appreciate any input, Thanks.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is there a legal requirement for placement of this tag?....Maybe that is why they are where they are....


----------



## seany20011 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sure there is a legal requirement but how do most of the brands out there in the stores have their own wash care labels in? Surely there is company who can sew t-shirts from scratch to my specification.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Don't limit yourself to certain garments because of where the label is. Here is a simple method of removing sewn in tags without leaving any pieces:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0[/media]


----------



## polyesterTshirt (Dec 17, 2011)

all the brands company product them t-shirts with them own wash care labels, in fact now in China we need to care for what we wrote on the care lable for our customers from other countries, the fabric composition shuold be match what wrote on the care lable.


----------



## seany20011 (Dec 17, 2011)

So what is the simple method? Was there supposed to be a link after your comment because nothing has come up.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

seany20011 said:


> So what is the simple method? Was there supposed to be a link after your comment because nothing has come up.


Dang forum bug. If you hit 'reply with quote' to my post, it shows up.

Here is is without www: youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0


----------

